# Birds living in gas boiler



## Patsyblahh (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi 
Been told by estate agents, that as the property had been lying vacant since 2008, that birds had got in the pipes and nested there.
We will need a new boiler, they don't really recommend repair but are suggesting an electric boiler instead.
Am just wondering if it is a natural gas boiler like I am used to here in Ireland, a flick of a switch and voila, you have heating and hot water, 
or are they bottled gas boilers, which you have to change depending on use.
I am scared of them as a result of childhood trauma.
If they are bottled gas then I will instruct the estate agents to install an electric boiler definitely.
Thanks
Patsy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Patsyblahh said:


> Hi
> Been told by estate agents, that as the property had been lying vacant since 2008, that birds had got in the pipes and nested there.
> We will need a new boiler, they don't really recommend repair but are suggesting an electric boiler instead.
> Am just wondering if it is a natural gas boiler like I am used to here in Ireland, a flick of a switch and voila, you have heating and hot water,
> ...


Depends on the area. We have natural gas, but many people still use bottled. In some areas you have the possibility to have natural gas but the installation hasn't been done and you'd need to pay for it.
Tell us the area and someone may be able to advise


----------



## Patsyblahh (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi pesky
To be honest the estate agents will not give us the address, but the nearest beach is about 5-10 minutes away is San Juan de los Terreros, that's all I know till we get out there.
Patsy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Our boiler runs on a propane gas bottle which costs about €11. It lasts about three months (that's for cooking and hot water). There is a legal requirement that it has to be installed by a qualified fitter and checked every five years. They really are very safe these days.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Patsyblahh said:


> Hi pesky
> To be honest the estate agents will not give us the address, but the nearest beach is about 5-10 minutes away is San Juan de los Terreros, that's all I know till we get out there.
> Patsy


They won't give you the address?  Have you seen this apartment yet?

Are you renting or buying?


----------



## Patsyblahh (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Alciana
Thanks for reply, seems cheap...&#55357;&#56832;
Hubby of same mind, if not natural gas, will opt for electric even though it is more expensive.
Patsy


----------



## Patsyblahh (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Xabiacha
No have not seen apartment yet, going over to view in about 5 weeks time.
Just getting all my ducks in a row before we go over.
Patsy


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Patsyblahh said:


> Hi Alciana
> Thanks for reply, seems cheap...��
> Hubby of same mind, if not natural gas, will opt for electric even though it is more expensive.
> Patsy


We had a gas boiler in our house when we bought it, but changed it for an electric one as we find it more convenient (no chance of the gas bottle running out mid-shower!). We have it on a timer for 1.5 hours, twice a day, except if we have people staying with us when we leave it on all the time, and we don't find it expensive to run. Our electricity bills are between €88-€100 every two months (we live here all year round), although we do use gas for cooking and almost all our heating.


----------



## Patsyblahh (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Lynn
The that's cheaper than my bills here, even though my oven and hob at home are electric.
We are booked to go over mid April so will know more when we get there
Thanks for your reply
Patsy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Patsyblahh said:


> Hi Lynn
> The that's cheaper than my bills here, even though my oven and hob at home are electric.
> We are booked to go over mid April so will know more when we get there
> Thanks for your reply
> Patsy


I think Lynn's bills are exceptionally low for some reason, ours average about €100 a month and that's with gas for hot water and cooking.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I think Lynn's bills are exceptionally low for some reason, ours average about €100 a month and that's with gas for hot water and cooking.


People often say that to me, and I have no idea why it should be so. We don't leave lights on in rooms when they are not in use, nor do we have the light on when we are watching TV in the evenings - no need for it. We do all our washing with the machine on cold wash - clothes are perfectly clean. We have a tumble dryer but rarely have to use it. We don't have air conditioning because we've never felt the need for it, nor do we have a dishwasher. Because we use gas for cooking and almost all our heating (have an electric heater in one bathroom, that's all, but it's never on for very long) we only need a low potencia of 3.45kw which keeps the standing charges down. Other than that we don't do anything special to cut our bills.

I'd been reading all the reports in the press about the cost of electricity having shot up at the start of this year, so I was dreading getting the bill which was due at the beginning of February. I was amazed when it actually turned out to be €9 lower than the same bill last year, and last year we were away on holiday for just over a week out of the same charging period.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> People often say that to me, and I have no idea why it should be so. We don't leave lights on in rooms when they are not in use, nor do we have the light on when we are watching TV in the evenings - no need for it. We do all our washing with the machine on cold wash - clothes are perfectly clean. We have a tumble dryer but rarely have to use it. We don't have air conditioning because we've never felt the need for it, nor do we have a dishwasher. Because we use gas for cooking and almost all our heating (have an electric heater in one bathroom, that's all, but it's never on for very long) we only need a low potencia of 3.45kw which keeps the standing charges down. Other than that we don't do anything special to cut our bills.
> 
> I'd been reading all the reports in the press about the cost of electricity having shot up at the start of this year, so I was dreading getting the bill which was due at the beginning of February. I was amazed when it actually turned out to be €9 lower than the same bill last year, and last year we were away on holiday for just over a week out of the same charging period.


What's the standing charge for potencia 3.45kw? Ours is €16 a month for 4.6kw. Bills average 100€ a month but we do have electric radiators.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> What's the standing charge for potencia 3.45kw? Ours is €16 a month for 4.6kw. Bills average 100€ a month but we do have electric radiators.


My standing charge for 2 months is €26.81, so not that much less. I imagine your electric radiators account for a lot of the difference in our bills.

Our consumption for the latest 2 months was 397kwh, and on the bill it says that the average consumption for my municipality is 379kwh, so our consumption, rather than being exceptionally low, is actually a bit higher than the average!


----------

